# Ascension Island



## volkerm (16. September 2016)

Hallo Leute,
da hingehend plane ich was.
Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen?
Gruss
Volker


----------



## Laichzeit (16. September 2016)

*AW: Ascension Island*

Erfahrungen habe ich keine. Hier im Raubfischfänge-Thread gibt es aber einen Fang, der unterste Kommentar von jvonzun.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310925&page=106

Schwer zu erreichen, aber gute Fische scheint es zu geben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. September 2016)

*AW: Ascension Island*

Volker, alter Haudegen, was gibbet eigentlich neues von der portugiesischen Wolfsbarschfront?|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (19. September 2016)

*AW: Ascension Island*

Leider nix, hatte einen Trauerfall in der Familie, und nun ist hier viel zu regeln. Komme derzeit nicht weg. Ascension wird wenn, dann auch eine Aktion von 1-2 Wochen. Mehr ist derzeit oder kommendes Frühjahr nicht drin.


----------



## volkerm (19. September 2016)

*AW: Ascension Island*

Gute Fische gibt es dort, weil die Insel militärstrategisch ziemlich wichtig ist. Um die Insel sind 200 Seemeilen Sperrgebiet, und es gibt nur ein UK- Charterboot dort, ansonsten halt die einheimischen Fischer in Kleinbooten. Hin und zurück geht nur mit der Royal Air Force. Nachtflüge, und der Kabinenservice wird sich vermutlich auf ein 6-pack Ale reduzieren.


----------

